# ...how to get child out of bed...



## argyle (May 27, 2011)

So far, my relatives have said:
...don't ask me...y'all kinda moved out on your own at 12.
...well, it was really hard until the second one was a few years old...then we just piled them up like kittens.

My wife is not comfortable with the 'cry it out' method'.

Basically, the child (4) prefers going to sleep in his room, but wakes up at some point and climbs into bed with us.

--Argyle


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

So I take it he cries when put into his own bed?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Let me know when you figure it out, my son is 9 (autism) gets up ten times or more.


----------



## MyrnaLoy (Apr 23, 2013)

argyle said:


> So far, my relatives have said:
> ...don't ask me...y'all kinda moved out on your own at 12.
> ...well, it was really hard until the second one was a few years old...then we just piled them up like kittens.
> 
> ...


Lock your door? 

I did that with my daughter at about the same age. She would knock though and then I'd get up and escort her back to her bed. It took a week or two but it worked-- I was just cranky for that time period since I was getting up every night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## argyle (May 27, 2011)

...cries when he wakes up in his own bed...
...then, if we don't wake up...
...wanders to our room...
...and either climbs onto the bed...
...or bangs on the door, crying, until someone wakes up.
...I've tried taking him back to bed...and he goes to sleep...
...and repeats the same performance the next day...

Sounding like...persistence is key?

I'm also thinking of getting a large, huggable stuffed animal.

--Argyle


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you have to be very calm and very patient
just be stoic and firm and bring them back to their bed, consistency is the key


----------



## AFwifey (Apr 26, 2013)

wnycontractor said:


> Positive reinforcement.
> Mark a calendar every morning he falls asleep in his own bed
> A quarter each time
> One week of success equals new toy, etc
> ...



Completely agree with this. We actually had to do this same thing with my 7 year old when she was that age and it worked wonderfully.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Almostrecovered said:


> you have to be very calm and very patient
> just be stoic and firm and bring them back to their bed, consistency is the key


:iagree: and no nicey nicey at 3am. No talking, no drinks, no cuddles (don't want to make it worthwhile them getting up). I used just turn them around and walk them back to bed...in silence.

Into his bed, favourite toy, kiss on the forehead and me back to my bed.

But yes consistency is the key and sometimes you just have to put up with a few bad nights...so you can have peace in the long term.


----------

